# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Disa nga njerezit e medhenj te Tarikatit Halveti

## rapsod

Kjo eshte marre nga "Buhuth Sunniyah, an Ba'd rixhal esanijd et-tarika el-khalwatiyah" te dijetarit te madh Muhammed Zahid el-Kewtheri

Ne parantezen e studimit Shejkhu i madh ka permendur se behet fjale per nje studim te tij nga ana e dijetarit Abdulkadir eh-Shebrawij!

1-Ebu Nexhib es-Suhruredi- Ai eshte Abdulkahir ibn Abdullah ibn Muhammed ibn Abdullah Amewijeh ibn Sa'd el-Bekrij, lindi ne Safer me 490 h. dhe vdiq ne Xhemad el-akhar te vitit 593 h. dhe u varros ne Ribat. Ishte prizem ne dije dhe i gjindshem ne argument, ka shume shkrime nder to:
*Adab el-Muridijn* - Sjellja e Muridineve, komentuar nga Ali el-Qari' pasi u be mistik-sufist ne fund te jetes se tij.
Prej shejkhut Ebu Nexhib kane rrjedhur shume tarikate te tjera si *Kebrewijeh, Mewlijeh, Khalwetijeh (halvetije), Xhelutijeh, Sehruredijeh* dhe te tjera si keto, ashtu sic eshte shkruar ne _"Tibjan wesail el-hakaik, fi bejan selasil et-taraik - Shpjegimi i ceshtjeve te verteta ne shpjegimin e allkave te tarikateve"_ te Shejkhut Kemaludin el-Hariri 1299 h., ky liber eshte faksimile ne tre volume.
Ebu Nexhibi e mori sufizmin nga xhaxhai i tij Vexhihudin Ebu Hafs Omer el-Kadi dhe nga shejkhu Ahmed el-Gazali
Xhaxhai e mori nga i ati Nexhibuddin Muhammed  qe ndoshta vdiq me 475 h.
Dhe ky i fundit e mori nga i ati Abdullah Amewijeh ibn Sa'd el-Bakri vdiq 425h. perafersisht.
Ai e mori nga *Ahmed el-Eswed ed-Dinuri*j te cilin e ka permendur _el-Kushejrij _   ne Esene e tij pas nje permbledhje te burrave te sufizmit, ne nje kategori te cilen e ka njohur dhe ka bashkjetuar me *Ebi Abdirahman es-Selmij *  412 h. ndersa lindja e Kushejrit ishte 376h. Ahmed el-Eswed pat jetuar deri ne kufijte e vitit 380h. dhe *Shejkhu i tij ishte Mimshad Alw ed-Dejnuri *  299h. pas vdekjes se zoterise se fraksionit el-Xhunejd (r.a.)

Ndersa *Ahmed el-Gazali*, e mori sufizmin nga _Ebu Bekr en-Nesaxh, nga Ebu Kasim Ali el-Kerkani, nga Ebu Othman el-Magribi, nga Ebu Ali el-Katib, nga Ebu Ali er-Runbari, nga zoteria e Fraksionit, nga daja i tij Siri es-Sakati, nga i mirenjohuri el-Kerkhi, nga Dawud et-Taij, nga Habib el-Axhemij, nga el-Hasan el-Basrij, nga Ali ibn Ebi Talib  (K. W.) nga Pejgamberi (S. A. S)_

Vazhdon...........

----------


## rapsod

Nga njerezit me te njohur qe ndoqen rrugen e Ebu Nexhibit:
Djali i vellait te tij, autori i "_el-Awarif_", _Shehabuddin Omer es-Sehruredij, Ammar ibn Jasir el-Betlijsij, Kutubuddijn Muhammed ibn Muhammed el-Ebherij_...etj.

*Tarikati Khalwetij (Halveti):*Me origjinen nga Shejkh Muhammed ibn Nur el-Khalwetij  nga shejkhu Ibrahijm ez-Zahid el-Kejlani, nga Xhemaluddin et-Tebrijzij, nga Ruknuddijn Ebi-l-Ganaim Muhammed ibn Fadl es-Senxhani, nga Kutubuddijn el-Ebherij nga Ebu Nexhib es-Sehruredij

Ndersa _Tarikati Halveti  _   me origjinen nga Haxh Bajram el-Khalwetij el-Enkarwij E mori nga Hamid el-Akseraij nga Ibrahim el-Urdebijlij nga Sefijuddin ibn Is'hak el-Urdebijlij nga Ibrahim ez-Zahid el-Kejlani me senedin e tij te meparshem

Kaq ishte me pak fjale per njerin nga njerzit e Tarikatit Halveti

Vazhdon....

----------


## [xeni]

E kujt i hyne ne pune keto?...

nje shkrim i mbushur me emra... te gjithe duken njelloj...se ç'vlere ka ky shkrim s'merret vesh...

Nejse...

----------


## rapsod

Xeni!!
S'besoj se ne kete forum merret mendimi yt se cduhet te shkruajme, meqe e ke kaq problem s'kishe pse te jepje kete mendim kaq te vaket se sa per vlera ndoshta per te tjere mund te jete!!!
Gjithsesi Pershendetje!

----------


## [xeni]

Une si pjesetar i ketij forumi e dhashe mendimin tim ne lidhje me sa kishe shkru. Atij mendimi i qendroj akoma. Gjithe çfare ke shkru nuk eshte gje tjeter vetem se nje rremuje emrash arab te pjesetareve te nje tarikati krejt pa lidhje qe s'i intereson askujt ne Shqiperi. 

Kur shkruaj ne kete forum kam parasysh faktin qe jemi ne nje forum shqiptar dhe duhet te jemi sa me shqiptar. Dmth te mos i bajm rremuje gjerat dhe te dijme te dallojme ate qe eshte e vlefshme nga ate qe s'eshte... 

Kjo replika e dyte ishte me teper me te sqaru se s'kam gje me ty por me shkrimin...

Gjithsesi, meqe mendon se ky shkrim ka shume vlere nuk te replikoj me ne kete teme dhe uroj qe te realizohet qellimi per te cilin ti e ke hape temen...

Pershendetje!

----------


## Enesi

> Une si pjesetar i ketij forumi e dhashe mendimin tim ne lidhje me sa kishe shkru. Atij mendimi i qendroj akoma. Gjithe çfare ke shkru nuk eshte gje tjeter vetem se nje rremuje emrash arab te pjesetareve te nje tarikati krejt pa lidhje qe s'i intereson askujt ne Shqiperi. 
> 
> Kur shkruaj ne kete forum kam parasysh faktin qe jemi ne nje forum shqiptar dhe duhet te jemi sa me shqiptar. Dmth te mos i bajm rremuje gjerat dhe te dijme te dallojme ate qe eshte e vlefshme nga ate qe s'eshte... 
> 
> Kjo replika e dyte ishte me teper me te sqaru se s'kam gje me ty por me shkrimin...
> 
> Gjithsesi, meqe mendon se ky shkrim ka shume vlere nuk te replikoj me ne kete teme dhe uroj qe te realizohet qellimi per te cilin ti e ke hape temen...
> 
> Pershendetje!


Bashkohem me kete mendim , dua te lexoj dicka mi fene vella e jo remuje emrash.
Fundja kujt i intereson ne shqiperi te dije per tarikatet!!!

----------


## rapsod

OK!
Gjithsesi tema qe una leshova ne forum ishte me teper informacion, por kam nje pasiguri, ajo qe me shqeteson eshte se replika ka sens paksa dipllomatik dhe kam nje lloj dyshimi se ajo qe ju shqeteson eshte te shkruarit rreth sufizmit dhe tarikateve sepse argumenti qe me jepni eshte bosh, e para se vertet jemi ne forum shqiptar por ne Islam s'ka vetem shqiptar, e dyta per Enesin eshte se ti thua :fantazma: undja kujt i intereson ne shqiperi te dije per tarikatet!!! I dashur, nuk ke informacion te plote per Shqiprine sepse po ta kishe do te dije se ekzistojne ne Shqiperi Tarikate si ai Halveti dhe Rifai apo Kaderi qe jo pak i kane dhene fese Islame edhe Shqiperise, por meqe sot ne Shqiperi ka shume pseudo sufista erdha me kete teme tu tregoj edhe atyre ne nje far menyre se Tarikatet kane nje far zinxhiri si ai i hadithit dhe jo tja fusin kot e me kot e te dalin si perfajsues tarikatesh duke thene fjale qe s'kane baza islame per me teper edhe "kufrijat" dhe arrijne tarikatet deri ne ate pike qe mos kete as respekt e jo me dashuri (per ato qe jane ne shqiperi, jo te gjithe)
gjithsesi une po e nderpres!

----------


## alDI

Po ka te drejt rapsodi se ne shqiperi ka rufai  dhe jua argumentoj un kete gje qe ka , ja po ju sjell ca foto nga disa besimtar *shum shum shum* te devotshem rufai

Ktu sa po vjen shehu edhe po hyn te vendi ku do behet rituali i cpimit

----------


## alDI

kurse ktu duke u fal por vallaj se di ca e falme eshte kjo , rrezik mezhebi rufai po falen

----------


## alDI

Kurse ktu jan veglat edhe nje pamje nga shehu duke i beku para se te filloj rituali i cpimit

----------


## alDI

Kurse ktu sapo kan fillu me u cpu se kjo tregon devotshmeri simbas rufaive ...Ky ktu e ka fut zhtizen tej per tej kurse ky me dore ne zemer duhet te jet me i devotshmi se ka fut 2 shtiza 1 ne faqe dhe nje ne gjuh ...sa bukur o Zot sa sevap o tu marr ky

----------


## alDI

Ky ktu do e ket per here te pare dhe sja ka marr doren edhe po e mesojn keta vellezrit besimtar rufai



Ja dhe tani po i vjen fundi dhe jan duke puth shehun ne faqe nga dashurija

----------


## alDI

Ja ky ishte nje ritual adhurimi nga ndjekes te Ahmed rifait,por nje gje nuk kuptova un adhurimi ku ishte aty ose me sakt ke po adhuronin? rapsod na meso dhe ne ket marifetin se kena ngel shum mbrapa edhe rrofsh qe na sjell informacione per kete sekt se vallaj na hape syt .
Kot te pyes njifje ndonje aty e?

Indrit te lutem mos i fshi keto postime  deri sa te marrin informacione te plota te gjith se kush jan keta qe simbas rapsodit i kan dhen kaq shum islamit ne shqiperise.

Ah se desh harrova gjitha kto foto jan bere sic e thash me lart nga ndjekes te sektit rufai ne veri te shqiperis.

----------


## La_Lune

Eshte gjynah qe kafshet ti krahasosh me te tille njerez...!Po keta jan me te vertet kafshe e kaluar kafshes...

----------


## Arrnubi

*Kjo teme i perket bektashizmit.*Adhuruesve te varreve jobesimtareve te cilet nuk dallojne te gjallin me te vdekurin.Ka prej tyre qe lusin dhe ndonje varr gomari qe ka ngordhur kohe me pare.

Lereni mo rapsodi se ky ngatarron shizmin me Islamin.Ky eshte tip bektashiu libanez.

Ja dha presindeti jone eshte bere bektashi ka nderruar fene.lol :pa dhembe:   :uahaha:

----------


## buki19

> Eshte gjynah qe kafshet ti krahasosh me te tille njerez...!Po keta jan me te vertet kafshe e kaluar kafshes...


... vetem jan te pa udhezuar,ose nuk i kan pare keto fotografite.

----------


## fjollat

Është fare lehtë të dallohet rruga e drejtë nga devijimi... o Zot sa trishtim të shikosh se çfarë marrëzish punojnë njerëzit në emër të Zotit (apo më mirë thënë shejtanit)! I pastër është islami që Ai shpalli nga të gjitha devijime që i bënë njerëzit... 

kjo çmenduri nuk ka të bëjë fare me islam

----------


## La_Lune

> ... vetem jan te pa udhezuar,ose nuk i kan pare keto fotografite.


Pa ofendim o ti buki19 po seriozisht nuk te marr vesh asnje fjali qe shkruan,se ku do me dal vec ti e di...Keto jane te cmendur oreeeee sic tha Fjolla,mos me zbukuro muabetin me udhezimin..

----------


## buki19

> Pa ofendim o ti buki19 po seriozisht nuk te marr vesh asnje fjali qe shkruan,se ku do me dal vec ti e di...Keto jane te cmendur oreeeee sic tha Fjolla,mos me zbukuro muabetin me udhezimin..


La Lune,skam cka e zbukuroj edhe te kisha dashur,por thjesht mendova nese keta do ti shifnin keto fotografi ndoshta do te kishin parasysh kete tmerr qe te rrotullon lukthin per 180 shkalle.

----------


## kuds

....kush i lufton ato( shiat e nengrupet e tyre) me fjale(daua) e pende ka imanin me te larte .
kush i lufton ato me shpate  ka imanin me te larte."

SHEH UL ISLAM IBN TEJMIJE

----------

